# Way Oil Versus Grease



## Mel (Jul 16, 2013)

Hello again:

I've been re-building/scraping this small Chinese mill. It does not have an oiler pump. It is very difficult to oil some areas of the ways (especially under the table). I know that way oil is typically used on mill ways, while grease is used on surface grinder ways. I could install an oiler system on this mill, but it sure would easier to use some sort of grease. Does anybody know of a grease that can be used especially for this application? I can see how it could be pretty nasty to restore an old mill that used grease instead of oil

I looked around and it seems that some older machines used grease rather than oil and some of the newer Haas machines reportedly use grease. 

I've heard that grease is used on grinders to keep the abrasive dust off the ways. Why can't this also work well for a mill?

Mel


----------



## Richard King (Jul 16, 2013)

Mel said:


> Hello again:
> 
> I've been re-building/scraping this small Chinese mill. It does not have an oiler pump. It is very difficult to oil some areas of the ways (especially under the table). I know that way oil is typically used on mill ways, while grease is used on surface grinder ways. I could install an oiler system on this mill, but it sure would easier to use some sort of grease. Does anybody know of a grease that can be used especially for this application? I can see how it could be pretty nasty to restore an old mill that used grease instead of oil
> 
> ...




Mel this subject has a slippery slope....  :rofl:

The majority of grinders use oil as it washes away the grit, but on some grinders like a Blanchard where it has powerful coolant pumps that wash the ways with water and grit, they recommend grease to act as a seal to keep the grit and water from getting in.  With proper maintenance this works well, but when they never wipe off the used grease it gets grit filled and acts like lapping compound.  If I were you you can buy a grease gun that you can fill with way oil and squirt the oil in there.  There are special oil guns that are made just for oil, but look like a grease gun.  Myford Grinders use way oil, but they are fed thru greese like zerks.  Those guns have a rubber gasket and keeps the oil from going all over your hands.  If you do decide to go with a ube pump, I buy my lube parts from http://www.lubeusa.com/spectrum.html

You will need to grind some oil grooves into the shorter side of the way and be sure not to expose the groove to the air as it will loose pressure there and drain out.  I think we covered that in the class.

Rich


----------



## Mel (Jul 16, 2013)

Thanks for the info Rich


----------



## benmychree (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi Mel;
For a machine that is hand cranked, there is not anything wrong with a simple oil can and the fingers.  I think that there is nothing wrong with a pump on long travels where there is no easy way to oil manually, and especially to lube the feed screw nut on a mill table.  I think the plan advanced by Rich for zerk fittings with oil in the grease gun is the best plan.
John York


----------



## itsme_Bernie (Jul 17, 2013)

I am no expert, but I am shocked that grinders use grease on the ways, unless they are sealed somehow, or if it is used to make a barrier, and wiped off after every job.
  Grinding grit and grease is the perfect storm for lapping your ways.


----------



## Richard King (Jul 17, 2013)

Here is an interesting post on grease fittings.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php/16607-Grease-or-Oil-zerks


Bernie I will see if I can find that info on a Blanchard.

Rich


----------



## Mel (Jul 18, 2013)

benmychree said:


> Hi Mel;
> For a machine that is hand cranked, there is not anything wrong with a simple oil can and the fingers.  I think that there is nothing wrong with a pump on long travels where there is no easy way to oil manually, and especially to lube the feed screw nut on a mill table.  I think the plan advanced by Rich for zerk fittings with oil in the grease gun is the best plan.
> John York



Good point. I suppose there is no need to make things more complicated than needed.


----------



## Vince (Aug 8, 2013)

I made a way oiler using an Alemite grease gun and removing the plunger. Works great on my Bridgeport.


----------



## Ray C (Aug 8, 2013)

The nice thing about oil is you can use different viscosity type as the seasons change.  With grease, you'll be developing new muscles trudging that bed over the ways in the winter time.  On my surface grinder, at any time of the year, if I use any oil heavier than transmission fluid, you'll have carpal tunnel syndrome by the end of a 2x2" piece...  When I first got the surface grinder, I slathered on some Vactra #2 and the bed was darn near impossible to crank.


Ray


----------

